# DRWF Events: Diabetes Wellness Days in 2020



## Northerner

The DRWF (Diabetes Research and Wellness Foundation) are holding three 'Wellness Days' this year, worth attending if you can get to them 

South - 13th June 2020

Midlands - 5th September 2020

North - 14th November

Full details here:

https://www.drwf.org.uk/news-and-events/news/drwf-events-diabetes-wellness-days-2020


----------



## Lisa66

Thanks for the information...I’ll have a look at the event on the south...may even be brave enough to attend


----------



## Northerner

Lisa66 said:


> Thanks for the information...I’ll have a look at the event on the south...may even be brave enough to attend


It's worth it - they have a variety of talks and presentations, plus information stands and lots of fellow diabetics, you'll be very welcome  I got to meet a Diabetes Alert dog at one of them!  The team that runs the events is very good


----------



## trophywench

How very coincidental - we went past Chesford Grange last Thursday night and I commented to Pete that I hadn't been in there for about 30 years! - and neither had he despite living that much closer.  Shan't be going in September either as we plan on being in France as it happens.


----------



## SB2015

Northerner said:


> It's worth it - they have a variety of talks and presentations, plus information stands and lots of fellow diabetics, you'll be very welcome  I got to meet a Diabetes Alert dog at one of them!  The team that runs the events is very good


Thanks for the info.
I shall look at the dates.


----------



## trophywench

Would C Grange be your nearest, SB?  Quite close to the A46.


----------



## Neens

Northerner said:


> The DRWF (Diabetes Research and Wellness Foundation) are holding three 'Wellness Days' this year, worth attending if you can get to them
> 
> South - 13th June 2020
> 
> Midlands - 5th September 2020
> 
> North - 14th November
> 
> Full details here:
> 
> https://www.drwf.org.uk/news-and-events/news/drwf-events-diabetes-wellness-days-2020


Thanks for sharing these events.


----------



## Sally W

Do these events get booked up? I could get to Chesford Grange but need to book hols first. Anyone know?


----------



## Northerner

Sally W said:


> Do these events get booked up? I could get to Chesford Grange but need to book hols first. Anyone know?


The ones I've been to have been well-attended, but I don't think they get booked up


----------



## Jade

There’s a virtual World Diabetes Day in partnership with DRWF on November 14. Education sessions and meetings. Free to join. I’ve signed up with Unitedthroughdiabetes.com or access via link on Twitter


----------

